# Score: The Podcast



## Brian_A (May 8, 2018)

If you haven't checked out yet I highly recommend the new podcast from the guys who made the Score documentary. The latest episode with Mark Mothersbaugh is excellent.


----------



## Brian_A (May 8, 2018)

https://www.score-movie.com/news/category/Podcast


----------



## kclements (May 8, 2018)

Thanks for the link - I will definitely check it out.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (May 16, 2018)

Some parts grated on me at first (canned sfx, pointless quiz at the end) but there's some great stuff in there. A lot of the guests have been refreshingly candid and a lot of the questions are well thought-out - the hosts (Robert Kraft is one) know their stuff...


----------



## Brian_A (May 16, 2018)

Yeah, I agree with the sound fx trigger-happy producer but after a few episodes I didn't mind as much and kind of enjoyed the talk show vibe. 



Richard Wilkinson said:


> Some parts grated on me at first (canned sfx, pointless quiz at the end) but there's some great stuff in there. A lot of the guests have been refreshingly candid and a lot of the questions are well thought-out - the hosts (Robert Kraft is one) know their stuff...


----------

